# Annemarie Carpendale Hintern



## tocadisco (4 Nov. 2014)

Guten Abend, ich suche Bilder von Annemarie Carpendale Rückseite  hat jemand was ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2014)

Suchfunktion kaputt?


----------



## Sachse (4 Nov. 2014)

zum 2. Mal die falsche Sektion, dafür haben wir ne Request Area. Und geht es ein wenig präziser? Welcher Event, Candids, Shoot???? Für allgemeine Suchen sind wir sicherlich der falsche Ort, da wir eigentlich immer nur event-weise posten.

Aber ich kann dir schon mal sagen, das es außer Caps recht schwierig geworden ist, von deutschen Damen was zu posten, da es nur noch sehr sehr wenige Quellen gibt. Aber gibt sicherlich hier on CB noch einige Schätze zu finden, man muss halt nur suchen.


----------

